#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE 2010 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for Electrical Engineering

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO Electrical Engineers.

Here you can download the solved GATE Electrical Engineering question paper for the year 2010.

Cheers! :Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: GATE 2004 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for Electrical Engineering GATE 2010 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering GATE 2010 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2007 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for Electrical Engineering GATE 2006 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for Electrical Engineering

----------


## mtlarn

i want all previous question papers of gate plz send to mail ;mtlarn[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## manjuaero

the 2010 electrical paper is not solved...

----------


## amos.0119

Hi please refer http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...from-2004-2010 to get the solved paper.

----------

